# Kustom stingrays and shifter bikes



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

We all love the beautiful og paint and fully correct restorations that we see from all the fellow cabers.lets see your kustom and modified or phantom builds. Pig bikes started the whole thing,love them! So post up your hot rodded schwinns and similar non stock rides!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

Heres mine. Started from a few parts from King Louie and my buddy Bob Koch.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

Its a 76 frame,if it had nice paint or was early,i would have restored it.S2 rear with later slick.front fastback s5 nos general whitewall. Full size cranks and a bunch of og and era correct aftermarket parts and accessories. Hurst shifter is for the homemade jockey shift 2 speed that is almost done.When im done,ill blow it apart and give it a proper paint job ,aged and patinad to match the parts.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

View attachment 410612 View attachment 410612


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Rat Phantom....


----------



## King Louie (Jan 16, 2017)

I love riding this crusty 65 , S-2 front & rear


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 16, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Rat Phantom....
> 
> 
> That is a sweet ride!


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jan 17, 2017)

I put this one together for the Muscle Bike Build Off on the RRB forum.....................



 



 



 

And did a major cleanup/refurbish on this one, it's stock except for the NOS Cheater Slick and Schwinn front wheel which I used because the Murray hub was cracked....................


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 17, 2017)

Those are killer! Love em! Nice bikes.


----------

